# bathroom sink adhesive



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll be remodeling a "powder room" off my laundry room and will be getting a vanity top (probably granite or quartz) without a sink. what kind of adhesive should I use to secure the sink? 

tnx,


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I used silicone for my bathroom top and my kitchen island top (both stone). The granite installers used silicone for my granite kitchen counter. Seemed to work very well.


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

Daniel Holzman said:


> I used silicone for my bathroom top and my kitchen island top (both stone). The granite installers used silicone for my granite kitchen counter. Seemed to work very well.


yeah,silicone is what to use for attaching the counter top to the cabinet, but my question was about attaching the sink to the granite top. I don't think silicone would do it.

tnx,


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

the china sinks used to come packaged with a tube of latex caulk (polyseamseal) to glue them down to the countertops. its a lot easier to work with then the silicone.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

analogmusicman said:


> yeah,silicone is what to use for attaching the counter top to the cabinet, but my question was about attaching the sink to the granite top. I don't think silicone would do it.
> 
> tnx,


Silicon also works in this case as well.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

This is what I use.
Holds tight, does not leak, mold resistant, easy clean up, low odor.
http://phenoseal.com/product_details.aspx?product=13


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you going to use an under mount sink? Ceramic?

I have always let the counter top crew install them---some use silicone--other mix 2 part epoxy

Studs are installed into the granite and metal clips are used to hold the sink until the adhesive sets up---


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

yes,it's an undermount sink Mike. it just seems as though the adhesive required would have to be strong, seeing as how there's no "lip" sitting on the counter top. maybe I'm wrong and silicone will work. (I'm PROBABLY wrong!)

tnx,


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've had to remove a few that were secured with silicone---it holds well---

Go look at a fish tank----that is held together with silicone----it'll hold.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have two undermount sinks in my house, one is a stainless steel kitchen sink, one is a ceramic sink. Both are mounted under granite. In both cases, the granite was drilled by the fabricator, and several threaded inserts were installed. The sinks are held in place with stainless bolts that thread into the inserts. Silicone is used between the sink top and the counter for water tightness.


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

ok,I'm convinced.silicone it is!:thumbsup:

tnx,


----------

